# Odd engine cooling problem



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

When snow plowing with my XJ, snow will spill over the top of the plow blade and clog up the front grill area with snow. This will effectively block off the airflow to the radiator. To make matters worse, the large steel snow plow frame under the XJ also blocks off most the airflow under the Jeep. The engine will quickly climb in temperature (combination of snow plow blocking or redirecting airflow, defroster/AC on, very slow speed running under heavy load and auto tranny supplying more heat to the radiator).

I want to install a B&M trans cooler in front of the radiator to help out the trans, but with no/low airflow when the grill area is blocked, it probably won't help much. As an option, I'm also thinking of installing a fan-assisted trans cooler under the Jeep about half way back, but I don't know how effective it would be.

Can any of you think of ways to help improve airflow through the radiator? Right now, I have to stop the Jeep every 10 minutes or so to clean the snow out of the grill. Would hood louvers help? How about a rear exiting hood scoop? (It would be nice to have warm air directed at the base of the windshield to keep ice from forming on the wiper blades as a side benefit!!) I could also put a snow shield behind the plow light frame but this may block airflow at high speeds.

Thanks,

Fran


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Put a deflector on the top of the plow. Keep the heat running at high speed.

FWIW I had a B&M cooler on my XJ and the temp would stay about a needle width above 210, did that for 4 years with no ill effects.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The problem is snow going OVER the plow and blocking the grill area. FIX that problem! 
If air can't get into the radiator, adding louvers (which help in getting air OUT of the engine) wont help. 
Possible solutions
You need to plow more often (less snow so it wont spill over the plow), plow slower (so snow doesn't fly over the plow), Angle the blade (are you plowing with the blade strait?), add a deflector to the blade.

And yes Keep the heat on highh


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a crazy suggestion.... When plowing, you are going very slow, or stopped. What if you put an electric radiator fan on the inside of the radiator, with a switch in the cab that you can reverse the power to it - and have the fan blow OUT. Then - when the snow clogs up the radiator, you can reverse the fan, have the hot air blow out and melt the snow. ;-)

I have heard of crazier ideas before....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I like it!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My experience with snow in the grill is that you need to dig it out


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

tjthorson;782228 said:


> I have a crazy suggestion.... When plowing, you are going very slow, or stopped. What if you put an electric radiator fan on the inside of the radiator, with a switch in the cab that you can reverse the power to it - and have the fan blow OUT. Then - when the snow clogs up the radiator, you can reverse the fan, have the hot air blow out and melt the snow. ;-)
> 
> I have heard of crazier ideas before....


Since the XJ comes with an electric fan.......

Fran


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JeepTJ;782310 said:


> Since the XJ comes with an electric fan.......
> 
> Fran


you could just spin the fan the otherway


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

That acually sounds like a good idea. Put in a switch, one way is normal operation and the other will reverse it. I have had issues with snow coming over the plow too, I guess you could say it's part of the deal running a small plow. But my fan rarely runs that long. If it does I know I should go check the grill for snow. Rite now I need to find out why my heat sucks. Motors warm but not me. must have a heater core issue.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

Find an electric fan out of 90-95 Ford Taurus or Lincoln Mark 3. they are the most powerful fans out there. Can run them with dual speeds as well.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

Does that XJ have a mechanical fan? If so, have you check the fan clutch to see if it's operational? When the engine is cold the fan blads should be able to be turned by hand. When the engine is hot you should not be able to turn the fan blades by hand, as the clutch has locked.



> Find an electric fan out of 90-95 Ford Taurus or Lincoln Mark 3. they are the most powerful fans out there. Can run them with dual speeds as well.


Those are a great upgrade, but you'll likely have to up grade your alternator as well. They pull a heck of a lot of current.


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

LEVE;944537 said:


> Does that XJ have a mechanical fan? If so, have you check the fan clutch to see if it's operational? When the engine is cold the fan blads should be able to be turned by hand. When the engine is hot you should not be able to turn the fan blades by hand, as the clutch has locked.
> 
> Those are a great upgrade, but you'll likely have to up grade your alternator as well. They pull a heck of a lot of current.


If you do check this, make sure the engine is off.


----------

